# Value of lumber on the hoof ?



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Don't know if this is the correct forum for this question.

I'm layin down some red oak, white oak and cherry prior to building my new shop. They are big trees and I don't want them looming over the building.
Anywho, I've been loading them up on my truck and haulin them to a local saw mill for the lumber. I'm starting to accumulate quite a bit and got to thinking about selling some of the logs. I have no clue what the value of a fresh cut log is, or, who would be a good customer for them.
Could someone please school me on this subject.

I have the means to get 'em onto my pickup and deliver if need be.don't know if that would factor in though.
Also, there is in no way a "load" of logs.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Jim Pa...have you asked your local miller??? does he buy or just saw???
I have a local mill that sometimes I'll sell a premium log to when I don't want more piled up or need the quick flip of cash. The premiums are usually the butt and second cut if clean and clear.....I saw UGLY ONES!!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

I've only asked one Tim and can't get a straight answer from him. In fact, he wouldn't talk money at all, just kept trying to trade me. I have no clue where to even start with a money value on any logs. That is what I'm trying to find out here.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I sometimes forget how Blessed I am, I live in the middle of sawmill country, There's 10 within 20 miles...helps keep prices up if shopped right.
Check with your state forestry...they normally put out qtrly average region/division log prices.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Great idea Tim. I will check with them.

I too sometimes forget.......just how blessed I am.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

If you're interested in selling the logs, do a web search for a Doyle log scale calculator. That will give you an idea of the volume of wood involved. Most mills won't buy logs cut from near houses, because of the high probability of hitting metal, but you might find a small band mill that will take them. 

Have you thought about having it all milled and selling the surplus? Or maybe having the mill cut on shares? If you want to estimate how many board feet of lumber the logs will yield, use the International 1/4" scale + 14% (for a band saw mill).

There are enough home owners who are glad to get the logs out of their yard that I very seldom pay for a salvaged log, unless it is truly exceptional.


----------

